# Short charter in Charleston, SC



## TTC (Apr 29, 2013)

My wife and I might finally get away from the kids and get a short (couple of nights) "second honeymoon" in Charleston, SC. I've never sailed in Charleston Harbor before. We obviously won't be looking for a long-term charter, but it might be nice to get on the water for a few hours. 

Does anyone know of a boat we could possibly rent and sail for a few hours? I am ASA 101, 103, and 104 certified.


----------

